# Male pigeons together?



## Candiazoo (Aug 9, 2011)

Still fairly new to the world of pigeons, though we've come so far! We have two males in one cage (father and son) who often play "pecking order" and fight for top shelf. It is about 6'sq. x 4'high. When we tried to put another one into that same cage they all fought. We have that one in a converted parrot cage. We are currently making plans for a larger loft hoping to have them altogether, and wonder if they will be able to share the new space. Is this just a territorial thing? Any suggestions? They are tumblers and a roller. And this feels like a silly question but is it OK to mix the different kinds?


----------



## Jaysen (Jun 21, 2010)

Yes and yes.

Most lofts have 3 sections with one dedicated to cocks in the off season. They will fight but as long as there is enough room, perch space, and/or nest space they will be fine. You want to plan for 12 cu. ft of space for each bird and plan extra perches (I go with 4:3, 4 perches for every three birds, some folks like 3:1). 

As to mixing type, it is very possible, but keep in mind that you will want to watch breeding time as they will cross types. The other thing to remember is that performance types will be effected by the habits of their flock mates. 

Have fun.


----------

